# Hijazi goats new pics just for BYH  part 2



## Naef hajaya (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 7, 2012)

They sure are interesting goats!


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow!  And they look so tall!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

wow - those ears are LOOOOOONG! 
The Does look So elegant.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2012)

If I had to guess, I think both Boers and Nubians were developed from these.  Very interesting.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 8, 2012)

They look like they naturally have no horns.  I love that big buck on the first picture. He looks like one very manly goat.

Very proud!

Thank you for posting these!


----------



## meme (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, those are some very interesting goats! I have never heard of them before. They do remind me of nubians and boers. Are they used for meat purposes?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 8, 2012)

They have tiny heads! I guess the size went to their ears!


----------



## Alicia G (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the all white does, so elegant looking


----------

